# Roma stopovers



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti,
anybody visiting Roma in the near future should find these sites useful:

www.romaincamper.it
www.rome-camper.com
www.lgproma.it

enjoy your visit!
saluti,
eddied

hi Peter :wave:


----------

